# Snails and calcium



## FlatPanda (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been reading up how to take care of my snail. I am curious, it is mentioned that calcium should be added to the tank once in awhile for a health shell. 

How exactly do you safely add calcium to the water? How often for a 16 gallon.

Thanks!

EDIT: I have a single Nerite snail.


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

I used to keep a snail in my 20 gallon aquarium with a small sea shell, looking as if only acting as decoration, but can also be a source of calcium for your snail without changing the water quality. Now the snail lives with my betta fish in a small bowl where I feed him a shrimp pellet every now and again. Since the move, his shell and entire body have been repairing itself from all previous damage. The snail seems to be much happier in a small space with plenty of good food and no predators (unlike my 20 gallon). It's actually funny to watch the betta stalk the snail and give him an occasional bump on the shell.


----------

